# Cases of cancer in elderly to surge by 2035, report says



## Northerner (Jun 24, 2018)

The number of elderly people in the UK diagnosed each year with cancer is set to rise by 80% in less than 20 years, a report predicts.

Cancer Research UK estimates that by 2035 about 234,000 over-75s will get cancer each year - up from 130,000 now.

The charity also said the elderly were more likely to have multiple health conditions, leading to later diagnoses.

It called on the health service to prepare now for the rise in older patients with "complex needs".

The government said cancer was a "priority" and the prime minister had just announced increased funding for the NHS.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-44548534


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 25, 2018)

Well of course it will increase. The longer you live, the likelihood of getting cancer increases. And old people might have multiple health conditions, but most don’t. That’s how you get to be old, after all.


----------

